# Adzuki bean suggestions



## redkitty (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi all, any recipe suggestions for adzuki beans?  This is what I have so far...

Adzuki and squash soup, 2 other soup recipes, thai curried veggies with adzuki beans and adzuki bean tacos.  

I'm a vegetarian, so looking for meatless options!  Any suggestions appreciated!  

I also read that they are highly nutritious with 25% protein, one of the highest ratios among beans.


----------



## Aria (Feb 1, 2007)

Adzuki Bean, excellent choice.  Try them with rice.  Any other recipe you have that uses beans...use the adzuki.  One of the best bean; I agree.Small, delicate, high in protein.  Beans supply: iron,folate,zinc,calicum.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 2, 2007)

I just had a sample of the Adzuki Bean soup I made today!  I'm sooo excited because its sooo tasty!  First time Ive tried Adzukis!

Thanks for the reply Aria!


----------



## seans_potato_business (Jan 30, 2008)

Desert:
I just made sweet red bean paste from adzuki beans and then used it as a filling for red bean paste pancakes (some kind of Japanese pancakes; not like ordinary ones). I don't have a clue what I'm doing in the kitchen and I had to use a can of shaving foam for a rolling pin but they turned out great!

Recipes - Red Bean Paste Pancakes Recipe
(you can find several red bean recipes knocking around the internet; they all seem pretty simply and vary mostly in the amount of sugar).


----------



## redkitty (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Sean, that was almost a year ago when I made this post!  I cook with adzuki's often now and love them!  Lots of soups, but my favorite is spicy adzukis & kale over brown rice.  

I have read about the sweet bean paste they make in Japan, might have to give it a try!


----------



## QSis (Jan 30, 2008)

redkitty said:


> Thanks Sean, that was almost a year ago when I made this post! I cook with adzuki's often now and love them! Lots of soups, but my favorite is spicy adzukis & kale over brown rice.
> 
> I have read about the sweet bean paste they make in Japan, might have to give it a try!


 
Oh boy!  A new thing to try!

After reading this thread, I had a few more minutes left of my lunch break, so I ran over next door to the Asian supermarket and found the beans.  I assume they are the right ones, from pictures I googled and the description - what English is printed on the package says "Dried Red Bean".  They are about the size of a navy bean, a little smaller maybe.

Would you please post your recipe for spicy beans and kale over rice, redkitty?

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## redkitty (Jan 30, 2008)

Certainly Lee!  I'd love too, let me have a few gulps of my mojito and I'll post it here for you.  It's very tasty!  (the mojito is very tasty too!) 

The beans you bought are red right?  And yes, a little smaller than navy beans.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry Lee!  I forgot to post this for you last night.

*KALE & ADZUKI BEANS*
Serve over brown rice or couscous

    * 1 cup uncooked adzuki beans
    * 1 tablespoon olive oil
    * 2 cloves garlic, minced
    * 6 cups roughly chopped kale
    * 2 tablespoons water
    * 1/4 cup tamari
    * 1 teaspoon ground cumin
    * 1 teaspoon ground coriander
    * salt and pepper to taste

Soak the beans overnight in water, drain and rinse.  Place adzuki beans in a medium saucepan with 6 cups of water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer 30 to 45 minutes, until tender.  (If you don't soak them just cook for about 2 hours)

Heat olive oil in a medium skillet over medium heat, and saute garlic for couple minutes. Mix in kale and 2 tablespoons water. Season with tamari, cumin, and coriander. Thoroughly blend in adzuki beans. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer about 10-20 minutes, until kale is tender. Season with salt and pepper.

Sometimes I throw a pinch of cayenne pepper in.


----------



## QSis (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah, thanks, red! 

I just went looking for it, as I was watching Ina Garten make a lunch of pea soup and a sandwich of goat cheese, roasted red peppers, fresh basil and red onion. I thought of you!

(But it looked good enough for a carnivore like me to make! )

I'm printing out your recipe now - all I need to get is kale!

Lee


----------



## redkitty (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Lee, I made this again tonight.....soooo tasty!  With locally grown kale, it was almost too beautiful to cook!!!


----------



## QSis (Mar 9, 2008)

redkitty, I just made this but I drained the beans after I cooked them.  Now I'm thinking I shouldn't have, and that this is more of a soup than a side dish?????

What do you think?  Should I add back some stock?

Lee


----------



## redkitty (Mar 9, 2008)

No, I drain them.  When I make it I serve it over brown rice or quinoa but have never made it into a soup.


----------



## QSis (Mar 9, 2008)

redkitty said:


> No, I drain them. When I make it I serve it over brown rice or quinoa but have never made it into a soup.


 
Oops! 

I added sliced, browned turkey kielbasa, and the dish didn't look the way I had in mind, so I added back some chicken stock and some beef stock to make it soupier.

I'm so used to Portugese kale soup, that I guess that's more what I was looking for.

I added a teaspoon of sambal, too. Can't wait to have it for dinner this coming week!

Thanks for your help, redkitty!

Lee




[/


----------



## redkitty (Mar 9, 2008)

Alright Lee!  Looks great, let me know what you think!  I've made soup with the adzuki's too, very yummy!


----------



## QSis (Mar 10, 2008)

Redkitty ... loved it! The beans held their shape and "tooth" without getting mushy, and the cumin-coriander-soy flavoriings were a nice change. 

(but I gotta tell you .... the turkey kielbasa really made it!)  

Adzukis are a keeper!

Lee


----------



## redkitty (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm really glad you liked them!  They are a keeper for me too!  Next week I'm going to make another soup, if it comes out good I'll post the recipe for you!


----------

